# I'm gonna go to a party tonight



## dianeiam (Nov 7, 2011)

I'm terrified.
It's my boyfriend's friend's birthday. I'll probably only know 2-3 people there.
I hope I won't be too awkward. I was born without the smalltalk gene. 

My goals are:
*actually say things (in a voice the can be heard)
*don't tremble
*make eye contact with people
*pretend like I'm not a bundle of nerves
*smile sometimes (and make sure that it's not just a lip twitch that I often mistake as smiling)
*maybe even enjoy myself


----------



## Ben Williams (Sep 9, 2012)

even just making the attempt at it all is a good step, hope it goes well


----------



## Zerix (Jan 21, 2012)

Let me tell you something, its much easier to be like this when you're a girl! And you have a boyfriend so it's understandable if you talk to no one. So just chillax, relax, breath and remember that no one is judging 

A guy can't be the same or he'll get though of as a shy weirdo who's not too social


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

im going to a party type thing tonight too... hope it all goes well...its funny, im not as nervous as i thought i would be


----------



## dianeiam (Nov 7, 2011)

@Ben: Yep! Thank you.

@Zerix: I can agree somewhat. Though last night, I did observe guys that were on the quiet side and they did okay. 
But yeah, having my guy there helped a lot.
Thanks for the encouragement.

@illmatic1: Nice. I wish you good luck!

Results:
It went fairly well.

I did semi-good with the goals I set out. The eye contact and enjoying myself was the hardest but I managed (I think). I made eyecontact; I wasn't so good with maintaining or holding eyecontact but still, progress is progress. I only talked to a couple of people, and made nice with some his friends, said hi and stuff. I didn't talk much but I said some things at least, lol. I don't think I seemed too nervous and I managed I few smiles (hope they didn't think I was grumpy).

At last, a small victory. :boogie


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

great job girl!^


----------



## Dee65 (Oct 1, 2012)

Hi, Diane
I hope you have a wonderful time at the party! Sometimes the anticipation can be worse than the event - if you are anything like me, you'll settle in and have an okay time. Lucky you have your boyfriend with you - just get him to look out for you.
Let us know how you go 
- Dee


----------



## Zg516 (Oct 3, 2012)

Alot of people go and feel the same way as you I think,thats why the alcohol is there for everyone to get messed up and just talk to anyone,I'm the same way i'm wicked quite until I start drinking and then i'm a lunatic I just run around and laugh haha,and then my anxiety kicks in sometimes too,just chill and have a drink I guess :/


----------



## dianeiam (Nov 7, 2011)

@pastels: Thanks! 

@Dee65: Thank you! I agree, sometimes the anticipation is the worst part.
It went well (as mentioned in this post) . 

@Zg516: I don't drink tho. But it's a great way to loosen up for other people.


----------

